# When did you think "wow, I've made it!"?



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was talking to one of my favorite readers a couple weeks ago (uh, not that I have favorites--_cough_--but if I did, she'd be in the top 5). She said that she was talking to the mother of one of her daughter's friends, and the conversation turned to books. When she learned that the other mom likes urban fantasy, she recommended reading my books. And guess what? The other mom already knew who I was! 

I've had some minor sales milestones, a couple of teensy weensy rights inquiries, generally the stuff that any lower midlist writer gets once in awhile. But THAT was DEFINITELY the coolest thing I've had happen! It just doesn't get any better than that.

What about you guys? When did you feel like you've "made it"?


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I have not "made it," but I realized that I no longer tell Husband or friends about EVERY single nice reader email or Facebook comment I get.

I just read, enjoy, and carry on.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, someone posted on my blog on a post that, even though it is four years old, still gets regular page views and of course, I answered. After a back and forth he posted, "OMG I did a Google search and realized I'm talking to a real author!"   

I'm not sure that I've "made it" either but that was nice anyway.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I still have a long way to go before I "make it," but I'm working on it!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dalya said:


> I have not "made it," but I realized that I no longer tell Husband or friends about EVERY single nice reader email or Facebook comment I get.
> 
> I just read, enjoy, and carry on.


I have a collection of reviews and emails that I turn to on the bad days. It's the "criticism free zone," and I use it to soothe the burn of bad sales days/weeks/months. My favorite emails are from teen readers--one girl made a necklace with charms on it to commemorate my YA books, which was just soooo cool. I giggled about it for weeks. I'm still giggling about it, actually.


----------



## MKR (May 25, 2012)

I succeeded so fast and hard that reality flipped on me. Still working toward this reality's definition of success.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

smreine said:


> I was talking to one of my favorite readers a couple weeks ago (uh, not that I have favorites--_cough_--but if I did, she'd be in the top 5). She said that she was talking to the mother of one of her daughter's friends, and the conversation turned to books. When she learned that the other mom likes urban fantasy, she recommended reading my books. And guess what? The other mom already knew who I was!
> 
> I've had some minor sales milestones, a couple of teensy weensy rights inquiries, generally the stuff that any lower midlist writer gets once in awhile. But THAT was DEFINITELY the coolest thing I've had happen! It just doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> What about you guys? When did you feel like you've "made it"?


For me, it's been similar experiences. Someone I know took a picture of the person on the subway beside them holding a physical copy of my book. Having people recognize my name. Stuff like that. I dreamed of the sales and reviews and media mentions, but never of having people know about my stuff any other way other than via direct contact through me.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

-- "Made it " meaning what? Just enjoying the journey.

Still and all, recently a taxi driver in the wilds of Ireland looked at the bookmark I'd given him and said, 
_Ah sure, my son is reading this! _


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

smreine said:


> And guess what? The other mom already knew who I was!


I definitely haven't "made it" but my "OMG moment" was similar!

When my book was a Nook First title back in May (only 4 books every 2 weeks chosen for this), B&N included it in the email that goes out every Saturday to all BN customers.

The daughter of one of my writer friends is a dancer (she used to go to a ballet boarding school until she got injured, so now she's back home at a regular high school). The mom got no less than 10 emails from random friends (not writers -- don't know me at all) of hers that day, forwarding her the BN email, saying that they'd found a book that they thought her daughter might like.

My friend was like, "Yes, Anna loves this series, and I'm good friends with the author!"


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

There have been many amazing moments but one that really touched my heart was just a few weeks ago. 

In my memoir, Silent Tears, I write about a little girl who was in an accident and lost her leg and was abandoned at the age of 4. I'll call her Star here. I spent years advocating for Star and she is a huge part of my memoir. Finally, almost 7-8 years later, her new family went to China a few weeks ago to bring her home. Adoptive parents have to stay in the country for several days before the adoption is final. So Star and her mom were at the hotel pool in China just days before they were set to come home. Star's adoptive mom was sitting on the side and she met another adoptive mom who was adopting 2 children with special needs.  When Star's mom said how wonderful that was and wondered what inspired her to do this….the mom said she had read “Silent Tears” and wondered if Star's mom had ever heard of it.  Star's mom pointed to the little girl in the pool who was having the time of her life, and said….that’s the little girl in the book….

Two strangers from different parts of the world, and my book brought them together, with one of the moms giving my book the credit for her finding her daughter. That's my favorite "Wow" moment. 

(But my teen would butt in and remind me of when my publishing company flew me to NYC and picked us up from the airport in a stretch limo. Meh...but she loved it!)


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I never feel like I've "made it" entirely but every now and then I get a sweet email from a reader I've never heard from before who tells me how much something I wrote meant to them. That's when I feel like I just might get there.

I got a lovely email from a sixty-something man in Canada who said, "So many books today are about how horrible men are, you don't know how much I appreciated reading about a good man who sacrificed himself for the sake of others. I'm giving this book to my sons and reading it to my grandsons." That made me feel like I made it that day.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Kay -
That gave me chills.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

smreine said:


> I'm still giggling about it, actually.


You're giggling? Geez, there has to be a rusty axe around here some where for you to play with.

Kay- Totally inspirational. Chills!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

KayBratt said:


> There have been many amazing moments but one that really touched my heart was just a few weeks ago.
> 
> In my memoir, Silent Tears, I write about a little girl who was in an accident and lost her leg and was abandoned at the age of 4. I'll call her Star here. I spent years advocating for Star and she is a huge part of my memoir. Finally, almost 7-8 years later, her new family went to China a few weeks ago to bring her home. Adoptive parents have to stay in the country for several days before the adoption is final. So Star and her mom were at the hotel pool in China just days before they were set to come home. Star's adoptive mom was sitting on the side and she met another adoptive mom who was adopting 2 children with special needs. When Star's mom said how wonderful that was and wondered what inspired her to do this&#8230;.the mom said she had read "Silent Tears" and wondered if Star's mom had ever heard of it. Star's mom pointed to the little girl in the pool who was having the time of her life, and said&#8230;.that's the little girl in the book&#8230;.
> 
> ...


Holy cow. That story is amazing!

Nothing I say can top that.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

> When did you think "wow, I've made it!"?


It was in high school. After a dance. We were in my old...


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

BRONZEAGE said:


> Just enjoying the journey.


I felt I "made it" when I finished my first book and self-published on Amazon.

Sure, fame and fortune are always in the back of my mind, but I'm old enough to be a realist. The books I write now come from a place inside that is positive and full of hope, despite the dystopian nature of some of the adventures.

It's the journey that got me to that first book and convinced me I "made it." And seeing it sell only sweetens the experience.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

brinacourtney said:


> You're giggling? Geez, there has to be a rusty axe around here some where for you to play with.


Oh, well, of course I only ever giggle when I'm sharpening my knives. It makes my husband give me worried eyes and a wide berth. Not really sure what's going on there.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

brinacourtney said:


> Kay- Totally inspirational. Chills!





Kwalker said:


> Kay -That gave me chills.


B & K...I'm going to have to buy you girls some sweaters. 



Victorine said:


> Holy cow. That story is amazing! Nothing I say can top that.


Victorine, it is amazing how it all worked out for her and how her story touched so many around the world. (Comments from others and photos of her on my blog!)

~~

Thanks, all. I'm glad I got to share that here. For me, 'making it' isn't about the royalties as much as it is about stories like Star's. Getting the news that Star is finally 'home' has given me more peace than anything else in my life.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Not sure I can say I've made it yet, but I still cherish every bit of correspondence I get from readers. One of my favorites was a young girl thanking me for giving her a place to escape from the real world for a bit. I also must admit, I let out a little squeak when someone put my book on a torrent site.

I may have to try that "criticism free zone" thing.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

I will never think this, even if I ever do. There's always higher.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Lisa J. Yarde said:


> I will never think this, even if I ever do. There's always higher.


Same here. You never know where you're at on the curve and it terrifies me that the bottom could fall out at any moment. That's what keeps me writing.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

smreine said:


> I have a collection of reviews and emails that I turn to on the bad days. It's the "criticism free zone," and I use it to soothe the burn of bad sales days/weeks/months.


I tape them to the wall behind my desk. My Wall of Gratitude, I call it, because I'm thankful for every reader who takes the time to touch bases with me. It still blows my mind.


----------



## Richard Kolb (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, I think the moment you realize that you've made it is the moment when you are no longer interested in the money that your books make but rather in the life that your books brought to your readers


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

In my early 20s, when I was seeking validation for my aspirations to become a writer, beyond former students and teachers, I sent several poems to Richard Wilbur.  I had heard him talk in college, and I liked and enjoyed his verse.  Several days later, I received a postcard from his home address, typed on a manual machine and signed in ball point pen.  He thanked me for the poems, mentioning several lines he thought were noteworthy.

I thought: "Wow!"

Several years ago, I sent him a poem in response to one of his that appeared in The New Yorker.  Days later, I received a reply on the same postcard typed on the same machine, with a different ribbon, I am certain, and signed in the same steady hand.

Mr. Wilbur is a Pulitzer Prize winner, translator, playwright, combat veteran of WWII, retired college professor and family man.  At 91, as far as I know, he's still going strong.


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

When a reviewer said fab things about my book and, more importantly about my writing.  Big smile all day.

Of course still waiting to make it.  But that'll do for a start.


----------



## Jason E Thummel (Oct 1, 2011)

Er... I'll have to figure out how to bookmark this thing and come back later. Probably much later.


----------



## aaronoverfield (Sep 17, 2012)

I haven't read all the responses in this thread (I find myself perusing here more than I should since it takes away from writing), but I will say that my "wow I've made it moment" came when I simply finished by first book.

Everyone I know (or don't know personally) had pretty much the same response: "You actually wrote a book. That's amazing. I don't know anyone else who has actually written a book. Everyone always just talks about writing a book."

The "making" it part for me was starting, finishing, and putting it out there. Being discovered will (would?) certainly make it all worth it, but I think we all lose sight of the fact that: *WE WROTE A BOOK!*


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> It was in high school. After a dance. We were in my old...


 

The only thing that would make me feel like I'd achieved some level of success that satisfies me would be if I'm accepting a Nobel prize, Hugo award, Oscar, or something like that. I know all that's real shallow, and I should strive for something more easily attainable and fulfilling in some warm and cuddly way, but that's not who I am. I'm shallow. I want the hardware. If I don't get it, then I haven't made it.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the feeling. Right now, I just get gas when I think about making it.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I'm still waiting for the feeling. Right now, I just get gas when I think about making it.


*passes the antacids*


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

smreine said:


> *passes the antacids*


*hands back* Those are for heart burn. I need Gas-X.


----------



## erikhanberg (Jul 15, 2011)

When I first made $500 in a single month. Blown. Away.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

> In my memoir, Silent Tears, I write about a little girl who was in an accident and lost her leg and was abandoned at the age of 4. I'll call her Star here. I spent years advocating for Star and she is a huge part of my memoir. Finally, almost 7-8 years later, her new family went to China a few weeks ago to bring her home. Adoptive parents have to stay in the country for several days before the adoption is final. So Star and her mom were at the hotel pool in China just days before they were set to come home. Star's adoptive mom was sitting on the side and she met another adoptive mom who was adopting 2 children with special needs. When Star's mom said how wonderful that was and wondered what inspired her to do this&#8230;.the mom said she had read "Silent Tears" and wondered if Star's mom had ever heard of it. Star's mom pointed to the little girl in the pool who was having the time of her life, and said&#8230;.that's the little girl in the book&#8230;.
> 
> Two strangers from different parts of the world, and my book brought them together, with one of the moms giving my book the credit for her finding her daughter. That's my favorite "Wow" moment.


KayBratt, what an incredible story!

I haven't made it in any way with my fiction writing, but there are lots of small moments I'm enjoying


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Smreine- Thanks for posting this thread and what a cool experience to have.

I'm blessed in that I've had several. My first was at a teen event where I was the guest speaker. Teens were having me sign their shirts (I wish I could write pretty) and some were shaking and crying when they met me. I just had to reach out and hug them (the Mom in me coming out.)

The second when I had a small line waiting for _me_ to show up at a bookstore signing-not locally in Florida, but all the way in Oregon!!!
Then the fan mails I get saying my books are bringing them closer to God. Just awesome.

Yesterday, I had people at the DMV asking me to sign my business cards-it's the only thing I had I could sign, other than the DMV comment cards.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

KayBratt said:


> There have been many amazing moments but one that really touched my heart was just a few weeks ago.
> 
> In my memoir, Silent Tears, I write about a little girl who was in an accident and lost her leg and was abandoned at the age of 4. I'll call her Star here. I spent years advocating for Star and she is a huge part of my memoir. Finally, almost 7-8 years later, her new family went to China a few weeks ago to bring her home. Adoptive parents have to stay in the country for several days before the adoption is final. So Star and her mom were at the hotel pool in China just days before they were set to come home. Star's adoptive mom was sitting on the side and she met another adoptive mom who was adopting 2 children with special needs. When Star's mom said how wonderful that was and wondered what inspired her to do this&#8230;.the mom said she had read "Silent Tears" and wondered if Star's mom had ever heard of it. Star's mom pointed to the little girl in the pool who was having the time of her life, and said&#8230;.that's the little girl in the book&#8230;.
> 
> ...


A beautiful and awe inspiring story. In this moment, this meeting of giving hearts, you *absolutely *made it.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

> The only thing that would make me feel like I'd achieved some level of success that satisfies me would be if I'm accepting a Nobel prize, Hugo award, Oscar, or something like that. I know all that's real shallow, and I should strive for something more easily attainable and fulfilling in some warm and cuddly way, but that's not who I am. I'm shallow. I want the hardware. If I don't get it, then I haven't made it.


That's why I take such delight in my low expectations. I just recently made ten million dollars simply by helping the son of the prior prime minister of Cameroon open a bank account in Nairobi.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Lots of great stories here. Kay...I'm touched.

For me, it's hearing from readers. Even indirectly. One reader asked a blogger that featured my books when the next in the series would be out. Adding, "Would you please light a fire under her ass?"


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> That's why I take such delight in my low expectations. I just recently made ten million dollars simply by helping the son of the prior prime minister of Cameroon open a bank account in Nairobi.


Isn't Cameroon a great country ! [ -- what echo in here ? ]


----------



## Brenda Coulter (Aug 18, 2012)

The most thrilling moment of my writing career happened when I visited the Harlequin offices in New York City and noticed they were displaying my first book on a shelf in their waiting room. By that time I had already seen the book on store shelves, and I had two booksignings under my belt. Yet for some reason, I never got misty-eyed until I saw the book proudly displayed in my publisher's New York offices.

Happily, there was another author on hand with a camera. She captured that special moment for me, and now the photo sits on my desk to remind me of that special day.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

When a teen in a class I visited drew this for me afterwards.









It says, "You opened my mind."

To me, that's worth everything.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

You asked, so here it is:

"Im a big fan of the The Price Of Freedom serie, absolutely love it. Keep reading the books over and over  Im just curious if you got any date for the fourth book "All The King's Bastards"?
Keep checking your twitter and website for any updates for the release  Anyway keep up the good work"

And I certainly don't deserve it. Really.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I feel like I've "made it" every time I stumble my way through another book and write THE END. And, yes, I do write THE END as a rite of passage from pain to euphoria.  

But today I feel like I've "made it" in Germany, because I've sold 10 books there this month. Love it.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, some great goosebump stories here!  I don't feel like I've made it yet, but I did have a teen who emailed me after reading one of my shorts.  I emailed back and she asked, "Is this really Lisa Scott or someone who works for her?"  Oh, I laughed for a good twenty minutes.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

One of the (many) kids who used to kick my ass at school told me (via Facebook) that he'd bought the first part of my book because he liked the concept.  I didn't even know he could read.

A close second was when someone told me via Goodreads last week that she "couldn't believe" how few I had sold because after reading my book she thought I was "a best selling author".

Always nice to be bigged up but I wish the pair of them weren't part of such an exclusive group of readers.  I'm quite happy for the masses to embrace my work.  Any time is okay.


----------



## Emma Daniels (Jan 21, 2011)

Love this thread.

I've received a couple of really nice emails from readers telling me how much they've enjoyed one of my books.

Someone on Smashwords commenting; 'ah I love Emma Daniels'.

Seeing Hearbreak Highway on page one in the Amazon store last year after it came off a free run, and getting a nice hefty $6,000 from follow up 'real' sales. That certainly doesn't happen anymore.

Giving up the dreary day job. Yay.


----------



## JH GAINES (Aug 27, 2012)

On my wedding day when I looked into the eyes of my beautiful bride!  
Second place was when I received my first published book in the post, proudly I took round my Mothers where she put her reading glasses on, looked down her nose at the book, and then looked up at me and sighed, "So you finally got round to learning how to read and write." ......Priceless!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan Kaye Quinn said:


> When a teen in a class I visited drew this for me afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

First it was when I appeared at two BEA shows wearing an author's badge. Hard to beat that high.

Second was when I made an appearance on a major 6 o'clock new channel. I was so nervous I got drunk the night before and barely made through the segment without screwing it up and looking like a fool. Ah, the limelight, she is hot and soothing in times of doubt.

chris


----------



## Rusty Bigfoot (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I thought I'd kinda made it when I was contacted to try out for a TV show host. I told them they had the wrong number, but they were adamant. But I never did try out.

But it was pretty cool when I got a letter from a third grader asking me to come to his Bigfoot Days papalooza at his school that he'd just organized. I would've gone, but he was in Ohio and I was in Colorado, so I sent him some hats to give away as door prizes.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Today was sort of wild ... I got an e-mail from a reader -- happens to 60+ and and male.  He wrote me to express how much The Milestone Tapes meant to him and how the book brought him to tears.  He ended the letter with "God bless you."

To be fair, I always cry when I read about my readers personal journeys and their loss ... but there was something about this 60 year old man that really moved me.  

I haven't "made" it yet ... maybe someday ... but I never want to lose the way it feels to be this connected with my readers.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

DDark said:


> I have a group of readers who (with permission) used some of my images for giveaways. They came up with T-shirts, mugs, and even a throw and are holding their own contest.
> 
> Which gave me a bit of a kick in the pants that maybe I'm supposed to be the one doing this stuff.


What a great idea!


----------



## James Bruno (Mar 15, 2011)

When I was featured on NBC's Today Show and in the Washington Post, CSM and Huffington Post all on the same day.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

I have not made it yet but I have the sweetest readers. One girl found me on Twitter
And asked if it was really me. I swear I thought she mistook me for someone else but then she asked 
About my book. And one reader asked me questions well into the night because she finished book 3 and
Just couldn't wait for book 4.

It's nice to have readers that are looking forward to your work. I want it to be in the millions but still
A handful of faithful readers is Awsome


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow!  what touching posts!

I haven't made it yet


----------



## authormarian (Sep 24, 2012)

When I made my first sale - I am now a published author. If I never made another sale, I am still a published author. Next "made it" is to get the money in the bank and that will stop being criticized at home about time spent etc - wish me luck.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

KayBratt said:


> There have been many amazing moments but one that really touched my heart was just a few weeks ago.
> 
> In my memoir, Silent Tears, I write about a little girl who was in an accident and lost her leg and was abandoned at the age of 4. I'll call her Star here. I spent years advocating for Star and she is a huge part of my memoir. Finally, almost 7-8 years later, her new family went to China a few weeks ago to bring her home. Adoptive parents have to stay in the country for several days before the adoption is final. So Star and her mom were at the hotel pool in China just days before they were set to come home. Star's adoptive mom was sitting on the side and she met another adoptive mom who was adopting 2 children with special needs. When Star's mom said how wonderful that was and wondered what inspired her to do this&#8230;.the mom said she had read "Silent Tears" and wondered if Star's mom had ever heard of it. Star's mom pointed to the little girl in the pool who was having the time of her life, and said&#8230;.that's the little girl in the book&#8230;.
> 
> ...


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Kay didn't do the quote thing right but that sent shivers up and down my spine twice.
I live on a small island in the Pacific Northwest. My vet has a Chinese orphan, and there are quite a few of them running around here. Maybe they came from your orphanage.
They always appear very happy, well adjusted and smart.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

smreine said:


> I was talking to one of my favorite readers a couple weeks ago (uh, not that I have favorites--_cough_--but if I did, she'd be in the top 5). She said that she was talking to the mother of one of her daughter's friends, and the conversation turned to books. When she learned that the other mom likes urban fantasy, she recommended reading my books. And guess what? The other mom already knew who I was!
> 
> I've had some minor sales milestones, a couple of teensy weensy rights inquiries, generally the stuff that any lower midlist writer gets once in awhile. But THAT was DEFINITELY the coolest thing I've had happen! It just doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> What about you guys? When did you feel like you've "made it"?


Cool story.

I think there are lots of nice benchmarks.

I haven't reached many of mine, yet, though I've enjoyed the ones I've reached.

I've reached the benchmark where I've made enough to pay a utility bill (cable, in my case) with money made from writing.

I've reached the one where I held my first print book in my hand.

But I have many more to cross. Or meet. Or... use whatever expression you prefer.

Anyway, there's a couple longer-term goals that I know I'll be thrilled to reach, on the day I reach 'em.

1) The day my annual income from writing exceeds my annual income from day-jobs I wasn't wild about! 

2) The day I've made enough from writing that I can finally pay off my student loans and other debt, and start living debt-free.

Will I ever reach those heights?

Well, the hope that I might, one day, keeps me chugging away.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

My "made it" moment was getting out of the slush pile and receiving my first publishing contract. It meant my dream was a reality. Every positive review and happy reader is a made-it moment for me. My biggest achievement in my writing career is reaching number 1 in the Amazon chart for thrillers, earlier this year (even if it was only for a day).


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Some really great stories here! I hope this thread continues. It gives a lot of inspiring vibes.


----------



## T. B. Crattie (Aug 6, 2012)

Hasn't come about for me, yet. When it does, I'll search out this thread and let you know!


----------



## Sakura Reyna (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm still just enjoying the journey myself. I reached one point when I held two print books of mine in my hands last year. They are very small, and then I realized (with much tweaking) that they would do better as ebooks. (They have.)
When I got an honest, well-written critique of one my earliest self-pubbed novellas. There are many more personal ones, but I'd love to make this a second source of income. It's already a great source happiness, whether I make millions or not.


----------



## Kassidia (Sep 14, 2012)

authormarian said:


> When I made my first sale - I am now a published author. If I never made another sale, I am still a published author. Next "made it" is to get the money in the bank and that will stop being criticized at home about time spent etc - wish me luck.


I understand this thinking. Right now, from working to 'made it' it is a long way, and I'm just setting my sights on small steps that will get me where I need to be. First draft, cover and editing done, published, first sale......

I am one of those people who believe they can eat the elephant as long they take one bite at a time


----------

